# How old are Fantasy gamers



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I have heared that Fantasy gamers are older, as it is a harder game, is this a fact, so the question is what is you age and is the game harder in your opinion. Are the new rule harder
I am 21 now


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

typically between 15 and 40 around here.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

our club ranges from about 10-mid 40s (with maybe a few 50s).


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

It seems to start at around 14 in my area- but I think that's more because kids get into the hobby initially with 40k, and then branch out to fantasy. I don't think fantasy is any harder than 40k, it's just different.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in the older bracket at 36 but started playing when I was 15 and the rules were lot more like rgp than the table top game we have now.
I think GW have made the game more accessable to the younger player than it was when I started not only with the rules but with more plastic models too.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I started playing GW's games with Rogue Trader, so I've got a few sets of rules floating around in mt greying head. I've also played many historical miniature games as well as a lot of board games (I still remember when AH's Waterloo came out). 

Fantasy has always been a bit more complex than 40k, as you have had to maneuver blocks of troops in formation, which is harder than the skirmishing troops of 40k. But it seems that he gap is narrowing as Fantasy has been made more and more like 40k with dragons.

Oh, I'll be 60 in a coupla months.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think they tend to be older, i think thats due to a few things, its thought to cost more than 40k because of the number of models,patients is a big factor too both in modeling and playing.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with B&K that modelling/painting patience is a big factor: nearly all Fantasy armies require large numbers of nearly identical models that rank up properly.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd put my age in the Poll, but my bracket isn't there. Aparently you can't play WHF if you are 30-35... :wink: Started at 13, haven't stopped yet and I'm 32 in 2 weeks...


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I started at 2 or 3 ed, the eddition were we could lop around units in combat.


----------

